# Havanese? Shavanese? What-a-nese?



## FuzzyPuppy (Apr 22, 2012)

We got a puppy yesterday who was advertised as havanese and both parents are AKC registered, but he was sold without papers. He was very inexpensive, and she said she'd get papers on him for a lot of money. We aren't interested in breeding or showing, except possibly agility someday, so they are irrelevant. 

Some of the litter looked like what I was expecting with fluffy faces. Two of the litter were clearly short hair with fuzzy ears, fringed legs and tail, but quite short body hair. Then the one we got - he's got the same fluffball body the others had but a short hair face. Are there long hair shavanese? Or regular havanese with messed up face hair? Or is he just an in-between weirdo? if it makes a difference, I've been brushing him with a slicker brush and have not gotten any hair off him, so I'm hoping he won't be a shedder. I so very much prefer this short hair face but am wondering if he's going to be short hair after he blows his puppy coat?

He is 13 weeks old in yesterday's pictures with my kids and the zoomed in picture from the breeder is from several weeks ago.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What ever he is, he looks like a cute confident little fellow,what a sweet heart,have you a name for him yet?You know the puppies can be fathered by different dogs,hence very different appearances.Did you actually see both parents?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

He certainly has a Havenese bum and tail.  Very cute little guy. I love his coloring and markings - very similar to a Border Collie's. I do know that we have a Shavanese in the forum. I can't remember who but the facial hair is very similar.

He is adorable. (Your human kids are cute, too.  )

I found one of the threads! http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=15398&highlight=shavanese


----------



## FuzzyPuppy (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes, we saw who were supposedly the parents. Dad was black/white and mom was brown/white. They were both clipped short but looked like I'd think they should. I'm totally new to this breed though. He's just been a joy so far, great with the kids, didn't wake me up last night, confident but not cocky. I have a feeling we'll have another one eventually.

And NO we haven't named him yet! I am very partial to Baxter. My 3 year old named him Pup (get it mom? pup like a puppy!) My 4 year old said the only acceptable names were Jellybean or Spot, though she also refused to acknowledge he's not a she. Hubby wants something a little kooky like Embargo or Castro. I assume he'll eventually be something like Jelly-Pup.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He sure is a cutie and seems to be really good with your kids who are also adorable. I don't know if it's possible to have a partial Shavanese or not. But I must say the short face hair might be a big advantage!!!

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

So Cute! (all of them) By the looks of the faces in the pictures I'd say you have a keeper no matter what he is. Enjoy and welcome!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Congratulations and Welcome!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome!! Cute little guy no matter what he is! Your children are going to love growing up with him and no doubt become best of friends. Let us know when the name is final!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't see any hav in him other than the tail. He is however, very cute and all that ticking is beautiful!
Your Children are adorable, I love your little boy's carefree laugh!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

He's very cute


----------



## Leah00 (Oct 21, 2011)

Welcome!  I think (with the little bit of research I was able to do on the short haired Havanese) that their coat length can vary. If you look up images on google of them, you'll see what I'm talking about. My short hair, Jasper, actually has a little bit longer hair now than he did when we got him at 5 months. Right now your little guy is all puppy fluff!
Also, Jasper didn't shed for the first few months that we had him but now that he's almost a year, he does. It's still not as much as other dogs I've had, but he does shed.

Seriously though, you picked a WONDERFUL dog! I've had mine for about 6 months now and I feel a stronger bond with him than I've felt with any other dog. He's amazing with my children too (I have a 3 year old son and a 1 year old daughter). I'm already playing with the idea of trying to find another one! Lol.

Here's a sort of blurry picture of my Jasper. See how the tails match?


----------



## FuzzyPuppy (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone! I have been doing a lot of reading and am quite certain we've got a shavanese. My husband says he won't be as "foo-foo" and maybe he could possibly be seen in public walking him lol! His body hair is so long and fluffy but I noticed it's about 5" long in some places while more like 2" in the saddle area. And then to know there were 2 very short haired ones in the litter seems even more convincing that he's just an extra fluffy shavanese. I guess most people would be terribly disappointed with that kind of news but we're very happy. We get all the wonderful things that come with the breed and a little less (maybe a lot less) grooming. 

He is the best puppy ever and everything I read about that drew me to the breed. You read things and think they're the best case scenario. Maybe he is, maybe he's typical, all I know is he's perfect! 

And we finally have a name too, it's Jelly-Pup. Weird yes, but we have a neighborhood stray cat that likes our yard and my kids named Cheese, so Jelly-Pup fits in well!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

FuzzyPuppy said:


> Thank you so much everyone! I have been doing a lot of reading and am quite certain we've got a shavanese. My husband says he won't be as "foo-foo" and maybe he could possibly be seen in public walking him lol! His body hair is so long and fluffy but I noticed it's about 5" long in some places while more like 2" in the saddle area. And then to know there were 2 very short haired ones in the litter seems even more convincing that he's just an extra fluffy shavanese. I guess most people would be terribly disappointed with that kind of news but we're very happy. We get all the wonderful things that come with the breed and a little less (maybe a lot less) grooming.
> 
> He is the best puppy ever and everything I read about that drew me to the breed. You read things and think they're the best case scenario. Maybe he is, maybe he's typical, all I know is he's perfect!
> 
> And we finally have a name too, it's Jelly-Pup. Weird yes, but we have a neighborhood stray cat that likes our yard and my kids named Cheese, so Jelly-Pup fits in well!


Congratulations on your new family member! Jelly-Pup - that is a cute name! So funny about your husband's comment about the possibility that he won't be so foo-foo. What is really awesome about the Havanese breed is that the men in the family seem to fall head over heels for them, foo-foo or not, and are not embarrassed in the least to be seen in public with them! :biggrin1: Your little guy is adorable. I see Leah00 posted a photo of Jasper - people with the Shavanese seem totally smitten with them as well. It sounds like, even though they look quite a bit different with the different hair, they have the same great traits. Jasper has become one handsome dog!! Please continue to post photos of Jelly-Pup as he grows, so we can watch how he changes.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I love the name Jelly-Pup!One of Dizzie's nicknames is Pup-Star.By the way your children are gorgeous too.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I'm always amazed, when I see a pic of a short-haired Havanese's face, to think that that is what's lurking under Pepper's fuzzy facial hair. They are too cute! Jelly-pup is adorable and I love his coloring.

Compared to Jasper's picture, they look like the same type of dog. 

Congrats on your new puppy and we hope to see LOTS more pictures as he grows!


----------

